# Help! Irish CRB equivalent..



## time2bmom (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi guys

I am currently going through the home assessment and I am hoping someone who has come out the other end may be able to help!

Because I lived in the Republic of Ireland for a few years, I have to organise getting the CRB equivalent for there but it's proving difficult.

I'm told that there is a Central Vetting Unit which provides the equivalent info but this they only deal with registered associations for the purpose of vetting prospective employees and not individuals.

OR there's a Certificate of Character from the local police stations. According to their Citizens Advice - this is what I need but when I wrote to them they said no and referred me to the Vetting Unit. They have said that I can ask for a Date Access Request - to request all personal data held for me but it isn't proof of no convictions. 

So now I don't know what to do. 

Has anyone else had to get one of these because of having lived in Ireland and can anyone tell me what I need??

Grateful for ANY help!

x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know, but I have a friend living in Ireland who might.  I'll ask....


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I've sent her an e-mail.

Probably you've already done this, but how about speaking to adoption agencies in Ireland to find out what they need - it follows that whatever they require should be suitable for your UK need, too? Or there's the Adoption Authority of Ireland? http://www.aai.gov.ie/

I'll let you know what friend says.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi - Friend says it's the Garda Clearance Certificate you need (she's recently completed the paperwork for one for something else, which is why I thought it might be worth asking her.)  Her suggestion was asking any friends or family still in Ireland to pick up the paperwork for you, alternatively perhaps the Irish embassy?

Hope this helps a little.


----------

